# Eastern Iowa -- Neutered/De-clawed Cat NEEDS HOME!



## corinthia (Jan 25, 2009)

This little guy was rescued from a crack house and needs a good home. As far as we know, he is up to date on shots, neutered, and de-clawed. VERY VERY SWEET! PM me if interested!








http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y33/coriblack/DSC04609.jpg


----------



## corinthia (Jan 25, 2009)

Home found


----------

